# Hi! My first TT, mk2/v6



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi everyone, good to find this friendly looking site. Not sure why but I've recently purchased my first TT which is a mk2 3.2 semi auto with all the specs. It's a 2006 which I know is one of the first mk2's so probably not as nice as some of the ones on here. I'm told It's been looked after, fsh and 81k on the clock, it looks good and sounds great and that's what matters, wish me luck! First jobs are private plate and stereo swap to an android thingy, then a major service and maybe even a Cobra exhaust.

Oh, and the spoiler seems to be stuck.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Cooter, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Welcome along but speaking from experience I would go with either a different manufacturer or custom exhaust from the cobra. If you decide it's cobra only definitely stick with resonated over non resonated. Non resonated is fun at the start and sounds fantastic on start up but it drones worse than a nagging wife. It actually gave me headache on long runs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Donk (Sep 13, 2020)

Join the club. I'm looking around at exhausts as well and to swap the head unit.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum 

If your 3.2 has a Haldex, be sure they replace the fluid AND filter. Some service shops don't replace the filter because it's not listed in the service guide. But it does have one and it should be changed so insist on it.

Given the age of your TT, you may want to seriously consider having all the fluids changed so you know it's done - engine oil, coolant, transmission fluid, Haldex and final drive. Look at it as cheap insurance.

Then consider having the accessory belt, pulleys and tensioner all replaced. That belt is now gong on 15-years old and they don't last forever. It's a relatively easy DIY, we have a post in the Knowledge Base (KB) on how to do it. Then spark plugs, air filter and cabin filter. All super easy DIY.

Last but not least, check your drains. Especially the two under the plenum at the leading edge of the windshield. If they get blocked from leaves and other debris that tends to get under there, water will overflow straight into the cabin. And of course, it's also another super easy DIY.

Long term, it's worth looking into an OBD reader (e.g OBDeleven, VCDS, etc.) so you can keep an eye on your car without depending on a service shop. Plus, you know ahead of time if there are any issues so you don't get pulled over the table.

I've posted a couple of links below which are worth reading for any new TT owner. It's also worth spending some time in the KB (Knowledge Base) and just browse the various topics. Tons of information in there. If you have any questions, we're all here to help!

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Another exhaust to look at for the 3.2 is the stock system off of a TTS. As well as being standard Audi, it's louder, but not too loud and it's a quad tip. And best of all its a straight fit. Just a new splitter needed for the wider (dual) exhaust tips.

I have one on mine, which coincidently I'll be removing and selling soon


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

That's great, thanks for the welcome and all the info everyone. A lot to think about and cash to be spent!


----------

